# Bf 109 Recovered From Russian Lake



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2018)

If this isn't the right place, could a Mod move it to a happier home...

Messerschmitt Bf 109 – June 2018 Water Recovery in Russia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2018)

Great news. Saw it on FB today at Warbird Information Exchange.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2018)

Amazing


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2018)

Would that not be awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2018)

Amazing find!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 5, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2018)

amazing.

was confused about the line across the wings until i saw the first picture of it stood on its nose on the lake bed !


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 5, 2018)

Just awesome!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## woodhaven (Oct 13, 2018)

" Pilot Artur Stern === 8./JG54

Awards: EK 1 & 2, Wound Badge, Fighter Operational Clasp

Known Aircraft: Bf 109F-4/R1 WNr13102, G-2's; WNr's 10803 & 14232, G-4 WNr14886 'Black 12' (lost)

Remarks: KIA 11 March, 1943 in Werk# 14886 near Lille/Le Courbeau. Wounded three times previous; 4 July, 1942 in F-4 # 13102 'Black ?' at Kotly airfield, the AC 95% damaged. On 27 October, 1942 in G-2/tr Wk# 10803 'Black ?' near Lesibzy, the AC 45% damaged. On 27 November, 1942 in G-2 # 14232 'Black ?' in a Mid-air collision over Leningrad/Kukuschkino."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

